# Over the Hill With a Bang!



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

Well, tomorrow is my 30th birthday. Guess a few people were paying attention because today 4 nuclear warheads completely and utterly obliterated Centre County Pennsylvania!

DNA evidence and psychic investigators have determined the identity of the guilty parties. They are hollywood, opusxox, Rock Star, and Scott S.

I can't even begin to thank everyone for their generosity. The members of Club Stogie have such big hearts, I never expected anything like this! Thank you so much for making my 30th extra special. Some of these sticks will be smoked for sure tomorrow.  

Here is the first pic. More to come later.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Tain't over yet, Padner..... :gn


----------



## Mbraud4 (Feb 17, 2006)

Happy birthday Jeff...hope u do alot of :w tommorrow!


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

Yeah, take a picture of the small one first!! He he!!:r 

Thin I need some more o !!


----------



## Moglman-cl (May 27, 2005)

Yee Haw! Glad it arrived Jeff. You will be both grateful and sad your 30th is only going to happen once! Happy Birthday tomorrow.


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

Have a good Bday, Jeff. Nice hit fellas. Remember, its all downhill from here.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Real nice Birthday Bomb !

Happy Birthday Jeff !


----------



## PadronMe (Apr 26, 2005)

Hey, we share a birthday. You got me by a year, though.


Happy Birthday


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

More of the carnage.

Moglman


Rock Star


opusxox


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> Tain't over yet, Padner..... :gn


:tpd:

What he said - remember - once you are over the hill - you start to pick up speed. Have a great birthday week (30 is too much fun for just one day)


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

icehog3 said:


> Tain't over yet, Padner..... :gn


Not by a long shot.. o


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

floydp said:


> Not by a long shot.. o


Indeed.

I heard it from a reliable source that some lazy bastage didn't get their boxe in the mail until today at 5:15!


----------



## TypeO- (Jan 4, 2006)

Hey, wait a second. What are you trying to say? I'm 34. Are you calling me an old bastard? Over the hill? I thought the crest was 40 and downward from there. 

Well, happy birthday oldtimer.


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

TypeO- said:


> Hey, wait a second. What are you trying to say? I'm 34. Are you calling me an old bastard? Over the hill? I thought the crest was 40 and downward from there.
> 
> Well, happy birthday oldtimer.


40? I'm 46. I'm pretty sure I heard it was 50.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

What, no Birthday updates? LOL


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> What, no Birthday updates? LOL


I would imagine that he's buried under the rubble!!:r


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

hollywood said:


> I would imagine that he's buried under the rubble!!:r


One can only hope!!!


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

hollywood said:


> I would imagine that he's buried under the rubble!!:r


The rescue crew finally unearthed me after they had to bring in the dogs to sniff out where I was. First time I've seen daylight since yesterday. 

I had a great time with my wife yesterday. After she got off work we went out to eat, then came back and Sarah made me a banana nut birthday cake that was amazing.

And wouldn't you know it, there were a couple more aftershocks yesterday which I will post after I get back from classes. You guys had me so I didn't know which way was up!


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

It ain't over


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

carbonbased_al said:


> It ain't over


:tpd: just like he said


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

carbonbased_al said:


> It ain't over


The "Joes" are outta control!!  o


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> The "Joes" are outta control!!  o


maybe you should be careful too Mister Icehog3. Maybe.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

joed said:


> maybe you should be careful too Mister Icehog3. Maybe.


"Are you threatening me???" :r


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> "Are you threatening me???" :r


I don't make threats - but we're stealing Jeff's thread - that's not right either.

Sorry Jeff - didn't mean to do that - mea copa.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

I'm just waiting for the update....Jeff?? Oh Jeff??


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> I'm just waiting for the update....Jeff?? Oh Jeff??


Waiting for my last class to begin so I can get home.... :c

Then I can update with some nice pics. ...and there is some heavy updating to do.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

Show No Mercy!

Is that what the organizers of this carpet bombing campaign declared when they isssued instructions? Because I've been completely humbled by the extraordinary generosity and thoughtfulness of everyone involved. Thinking about the magnitude of what people have done for me nearly brought me to tears.

Here are the remaining pics of the carnage. Take heed! You may have knocked me off my horse, but I am one who dosn't hesitate to get back in the saddle. 

That massive menagerie in the middle is from SeanGar. I believe the piquant package at the top is from carbonbased_al. I'm not sure who sent the Cigar Malt and the baggy on the right as there was no name on the return address. Identify yourself so I can send the proper thanks. 

​


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

"Label/Receipt Number: 0406 9953 3210 4601 9060
Status: Delivered

Your item was delivered at 10:36 am on March 30, 2006 in STATE COLLEGE, PA 16801."

I'm getting nervous Jeff, did you happen to see this grenade anywhere?


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

Jeff said:


> Show No Mercy!
> 
> Is that what the organizers of this carpet bombing campaign declared when they isssued instructions? Because I've been completely humbled by the extraordinary generosity and thoughtfulness of everyone involved. Thinking about the magnitude of what people have done for me nearly brought me to tears.
> 
> ...


OK - I'm guilty - I'm pretty sure that I stuck a small note in there - but it may have been missed - or I may have spaced it out completely - the cigars are 1998's - a couple of Punch DC and a RyJ churchill. I hope you enjoy the scotch and the smokes.


----------



## opus (Jun 21, 2005)

Glad to see you get hit brother.Happy 30th.


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

POW!!! Great job brothers!! Way to show him what it's all about!

Hope yours shows Tom!!!




Oh .... it's still not over!!


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

Last, but certainly not least! icehog3 floors me with an assortment of some of my faves. Love the ERDM Tainos Tom!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Jeff said:


> Last, but certainly not least! icehog3 floors me with an assortment of some of my faves. Love the ERDM Tainos Tom!


Whew!!

Happy 30th Jeff!!!


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> Happy 30th Jeff!!!


:tpd:

what he said - nice shot there Tom - I think that's a goal.


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

Hope you had a good 30th. If you can remember, that is .Lol...


----------

